# Guest Posting Guidelines



## PRR 60

*Posting by Non-Members (Guests)*
Discussion at Amtrak Unlimited is limited to registered members of the site. Once a member, you can post in all the public forums, and send and receive private messages. Registration is easy and fast. Join our site and join the discussion. 

This forum has been established to provide an opportunity for non-members to ask questions about Amtrak travel without the need to register. Posts should be limited to specific questions concerning Amtrak travel. The membership will provide answers and suggestions. Topics started by non-members that are not specific Amtrak travel questions may be removed or moved to a members-only forum.

*Members should not start new topics in the guest forum.*


----------

